# Game #30: Philadelphia 76ers (12-19) @ Phoenix Suns (13-16) - 12/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednessday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 103 - 108 @ LA Clippers*












* Philadelphia 76ers (12-19)

Starters: 





































PG Jrue Holiday | SG Jodie Meeks | SF Andres Nocioni | PF Elton Brand | C Spencer Hawes * 















*Phoenix Suns (13-16) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Vince Carter | SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

VC's Suns debut tonight. He is now confirmed to starting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We suck.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad to know that homecourt advantage is useless to the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I really hope Suns miss the playoffs. . . . . the front office really needs to think about how ****ed up this team has been assembled.


----------

